# Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?



## robst (22. März 2006)

Werte Boardies,

diesen Sommer fahre ich mit Familie für zwei Wochen nach *Breskens* in der Provinz *Zeeland *im Süden Hollands an der Westerschelde.

Hat einer von Euch einen guten Tip für ein schönes Raubfischgewässer in dieser Region ?

Vielen Dank !


----------



## powermike1977 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

moin!
da gibts den haaringsfliet, ein riesen poldergebiet mit nem grossen binnengewässer. und die westerschelde ist glaube ich auch kein schlechtes brack-gewässer. ich würde den standard machen und im angelshop fragen.
tot kijk,
mike


----------



## hickmann (23. März 2006)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

Was ist denn mit dem "Verse Meer" ? Soll auch ganz gut sein, war aber selber noch nicht zum angeln da.

Marcus


----------



## fi$her (24. März 2006)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

Ich glaub HAringsfliet ist ein paar Meter entfernt. Im Versemeer gibts große Forellen, die muß man aber auch erst mal finden. Wenn du mit der Familie da bist würd ich mal nach Catzand?? fahren, da kann man am Strand fossile Haifischzähne sammeln, ein riesen Spaß


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. März 2006)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

Jou, das Versemeer ist tatsächlich ein hervorragendes Großforellen-Revier. Dank der Stinte wachsen die dort auch ganz hervorragend ab...
Gute Plätze finden sich jeweils links und rechts vom Damm zur Nordsee ausgesehen. Am Wochenende sieht man das schnell anhand der zahlreichen Angler...|rolleyes
Dort wird auch viel vom Bellyboat aus geangelt - vornehmlich mit der Fliege.
Karte kaufen nicht vergessen (Postamt, oder Angelladen z.B. in Domburg), denn dort wird viel und regelmäßig kontrolliert.

Alternativ lohnt es sich auf der anderen Dammseite, direkt an den Rolltoren zu angeln. Dort wo noch kein Sand ist, kann man gut vom geteerten Hang auf Wolfsbarsch angeln. Entweder Spinnköder oder einfacher leichte Brandungsmontagen mit Seitenarm (ca.1,50m über Blei) und Wattwurm beködert. Da geht eigentlich immer was!
beifang sind Plattfische, Dorsche, Wittlinge und *Hummer!!!* Die werden dort tatsächlich ab und an gestrandet... hab ich selbst schon erlebt und mehrfach gesehen!


----------



## robst (29. März 2006)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

Jau, danke schon mal für die ersten (?) Tipps. Das Versemeer kenne ich. Dachte allerdings das es sich dort um Salzwasser handelt, insofern ein super Tip.

Werde ich ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, obwohl es von Breskens natürlich sehr weit ist, da die Fähre über die Westerschelde glaube ich nicht mehr fährt.


----------



## sammycr65 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

Was ich jetzt beim überlesen noch nicht so ganz rausbekommen habe:

- wo genau is denn das Versemeer? #c 

Bin Pfingsten in Groede bei Breskens und kenne eigendlich nur 
son Forellenpuff im Inland!

und die Fähre fährt doch nach Vlissingen, oder?!

der neugierige Sammy


----------



## heinrich (29. März 2006)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

hallo robst

In Breskens kann man hervorragend Spinfischen oder auch Posenfischen auf Zeebarsch betreiben hinter der Forellenfarm/neuer Jachthafen über den Duivelshoekse Weg bis "nummer een" übern Deich da gibt es zwei alte Wellenbrecher bei auflaufender Flut rechts von den Molen bei ablaufendem Wasser an den langen Molen links.Auch große Meeräschen sind möglich.
Das Veerse Meer ist zwar klasse aber ich glaube die Fähre nach Vlissingen ist Geschichte und damit wäre die Anreise doch sehr weit.Falls doch ist als Ausgangspunkt Veere ideal da nicht so überlaufen wie die Plätze am Damm 
(Parkplatznähe) 

Infos vlissingen : hengelsport janpeter
                       Scheldestraat 33
                       tel:0118-418313                        
        Cadzand  :www.dezeebaars.nl

dort gibt es versch. tageskarten fürs süßwasser ua. einen kleinen kanal bei Retranchement da war ich auch schon stippen garnicht übel für die kids ideal.
In Sluis gibt es möglichkeit im Kanal zu fischen der dort beginnt und über Damme nach Brügge führt,war mal Austragungsort der Stipp WM oder EM?

Viel erfolg Heinrich


----------



## robst (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

@heinrich

Wunderbar, danke für die Tips !

Spinnfischen im Meer ist eigentlich voll mein Ding. Ich habe allerdings gedacht, dass da in dieser Region wenig geht. Brandungsangeln ist halt nicht meine Passion. Insofern nehme ich den Tip mit den alten Wellenbrechern gerne auf. Mir ist zwar momentan nicht klar, wo das ist, aber da ich den neuen jachthafen kenne, werde ich das wohl sicherlich finden. 

In Westkappelle kann man ja auch durchaus ansehlich vom Ufer angeln, aber wir hatten wir das Thema "nicht mehr fahrende Fähre" ja schon .

Kann man in den angesprochenen Kanälen wohl auch den ein oder anderen Hecht fangen ?

Danke und Grüße
Robst


----------



## Anfänger aus Leid (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

kennt sich denn einer von euch aus mit dem versemeer??
war dort schon öffters zum surfen... habe dort aber noch nie geangelt.. wie bzw wo fängt man dort am besten?? pose grund oder fliege?? beißen sie auch auf kleine blinker bzw teig??

welche scheine benötige ich für das fischen dort??

vielen dank.. Lutz


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (23. März 2016)

*AW: Zeeland - Süßwasser rund um Breskens ?*

Hallo,
wir fahren im Sommer eine Woche nach Breskens.
Was für Gerät soll ich dahin mitnehmen? 
Spinnrute, Brandungsruten? 

Gruß 
Danke 
  Michael


----------

